#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: خاموش شدن پشت سر هم کامپیوتر

## samaram

سلام و خسته نباشید
کیسی هست  که وقتی خواستم  آن را روشن کنم، سیستم برای چند لحظه مثلاً 2  ثانیه روشن می‌شد و صدای فن سی‌پی‌یو می‌آمد و  یک لحضه هم  آرم مادربرد می ؟آید بلافاصله خاموش می‌شد و  دوباره بعد 2 ثانیه روشن می‌شد و دوباره بعد 2 ثانیه خاموش می‌شد
ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

در کیس رو باز کنید . فن CPU , گرافیک رو چک کنید . کیس رو باد بگیرید . فن CPU  رو باز کنید و خمیر سیلیکون جدید بزنید .

----------

*samaram*

----------


## samaram

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید 
خمیر سیلکون زدم خمیرش خشک شده بود اتفاقی نیفتاد 
تمام قطعات رو برد بغیر از فن را باز کردم باز هم بعد از چند ثانیه خاموش و روشن می شود و به کرات این خاموش و روشن شدن ادامه دارد

----------


## AMD

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید 
> خمیر سیلکون زدم خمیرش خشک شده بود اتفاقی نیفتاد 
> تمام قطعات رو برد بغیر از فن را باز کردم باز هم بعد از چند ثانیه خاموش و روشن می شود و به کرات این خاموش و روشن شدن ادامه دارد



قطعات رو به بیرون از کیس انتقال بدید . 
با یک پاور مطمئن تست بگیرید . 
نیاز به استفاده به فونت بزرگ و درشت نیست . ویرایش شد

----------

*samaram*,*علی پاشایی*

----------


## samaram

بادرود 
همین کار انجام دادم با دو پاور نو اینکار را انجام دادم اما نتیجه نگرفتم

----------


## AMD

> بادرود 
> همین کار انجام دادم با دو پاور نو اینکار را انجام دادم اما نتیجه نگرفتم


باید با قطعات سالم تست بگیرید تا قطعه خراب شناسایی بشه .

----------

*rezanurse826*

----------


## samaram

آیا احتمال دارد  قطعه ای از مین جداشده باشد ؟
و چون تمام قطعات از مین باز شد و فقط فن CPU و مین بود و پاور هم که نو و سالم آیا باید مطمن باشم مین خراب است ؟

----------


## AMD

> آیا احتمال دارد  قطعه ای از مین جداشده باشد ؟
> و چون تمام قطعات از مین باز شد و فقط فن CPU و مین بود و پاور هم که نو و سالم آیا باید مطمن باشم مین خراب است ؟


CPU رو جدا کنید ببینید باز خاموش میشه .

----------


## samaram

> CPU رو جدا کنید ببینید باز خاموش میشه .


شرمنده ولی cpu را باز کنم که اصلا روشن نمیشه ؟

----------


## atlas98

سلام دوست گرامی
دستگاه بدون CPU هم روشن میشود.میتوانید کابل برق 4 پین را جدا کنید ولی بهتر است CPU جدا شود شاید مشکل از پایه های CPU یا هیت سینک باشد.
طبق فرمایشات استاد AMD.POWER  عمل کنید. نتیجه رو اعلام کنید تا عیب بهتر معلوم شود.
پایدار باشید.

----------

*samaram*

----------


## AMD

> شرمنده ولی cpu را باز کنم که اصلا روشن نمیشه ؟


روشن میشه . :خاموش شدن پشت سر هم کامپیوتر:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## samaram

ممنون از راهنمایتان بله باز کردم 
اما بازهم مثل قبل است و تغیری نکرد روشن می شود و چند ثانیه بعد دوباره خاموش می شود

----------


## AMD

> ممنون از راهنمایتان بله باز کردم 
> اما بازهم مثل قبل است و تغیری نکرد روشن می شود و چند ثانیه بعد دوباره خاموش می شود


خوب رم رو هم جدا کنید . تست کنید .
باز مشکل داشت . قطعات رو کاملا باز کنید از روی برد . برد رو به خوبی با فرچه و تینر شستشو بدید بگذارید خشک بشه . دوباره تست کنید .
برای پیدا کردن عیب مادربرد باید از دیباگر استفاده کنید .
بر اساس مدل  مادربرد یک تاپیک در بخش سازنده اون برد بزنید .

----------


## atlas98

مدل مادربرد رو میشه بنویسید
عکسی از مادربرد میتونید بزارید تا دوستان هم یه نگاهی بهش بندازن.
باتری بایوس هم چک کنید در صورت ضعیف بودن تعویض کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## samaram

مدل مادربرد گیگا هستش و مدلش ga-p61-s3-b3 هستش متاسفانه امکان عکس گرفتن ندارم و دستگاه دیبا گر هم ندارم باید یدونه سفارش بدم انشالله سفارش دادم رسید به دستم تایپیک جدیدی باز می کنم و نتیجه را عرض می کنم باز هم از استادد گرانقدر *AMD.POWER و همکار و دوست گرامی atlas98ممنونم*

----------

*AMD*,*ardalans*

----------


## ardalans

دوست عزیز اگه شما هنوز مادر بورد رو از توی کیس در نیاوردی میتونه ایراد از اتصالی کلید جلوی کیس باشه اون رو چک کنید در ضمن باطری بک اپ رو هم با نمونه نو و سالم عوض کنید

----------

*samaram*

----------


## jho

ابتدا بایه پاور دیگه چک سپس فن سی پی یو و خمیر سلیکون

----------


## ssasann

سلام خاموش روشن شدن مادربورد به صورت متوالی مربوط به داغ شدن بیش از حد سی پی یو هستش که به دلایل زیر میتونه رخ بده




1..فن سی پی یو 

شل شده و یکی ازچهار پایه شکسته یا خوب روی سی پی یو پرس نشده

2....خازن اطراف سی پی یو نشتی پیدا کرده و نمیتونه برق صاف به سی پی یو برسونه


3...سی پی یو اگه تک هسته ای باشه یا دو هسته نسل پایین به شدت داغ میکنن ولی با تعویضش با مدل بالاتر خیلی میتونه کمک کننده باشه








امیدوارم نظراتم به کارتون بیاد

----------

